# Molding of a cylinder head



## Titou16 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello,

This time it's done. It was pretty hard. I had to do 8 tries to mold this piece of the new version of my Stirling engine. I thought for a moment that I could not do it with the means that I have. But this time it's done. I show in this video how I proceeded. I had to make a mold entirely made with a mix of sand + sodium silicate.






This new Cylinder Head is to strongly improve my last engine that I have made last year.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 6, 2018)

Magnifique!

Excellent artisanat!


----------



## Titou16 (Jan 7, 2018)

Merci


----------



## easttex (Jan 7, 2018)

I regret that I do speak French, but I thoroughly enjoyed the video all the same. You are to be commended for a job well done. Bravo!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 7, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Magnifique!
> 
> Excellent artisanat!


Was not my fluency in French, rather my ability to work my way through with Microsoft Translator.


----------



## Titou16 (Jan 23, 2018)

Here is the last piece of my Stirling engine. A casing for the axial flux generator that will been driven by the engine.






And the cylinder head as been machined.


----------

